# Eye Watering



## xEdenx (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok so my eyes are always watering and it ruins my makeup they usually water for about an hour or two after i do my makeup...like the corners of the eye will be skin color then the color like a huge contrast... what do you girls do to avoid watery eyes// keep the color in the corner of your eyes even when they do water... I have been reading about *Makeup forever eye seal *and *Ben Nye sealent *

Any ideas??? thhhhanksss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:rockwoot:

..


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 2, 2007)

I normally have the prob where my eye waters while Im puttin my eyeliner on my bottom lid and it drives me insane so I normally have to wait to finish. I dont have your prob tho so I dont really have any info for you. Sorry.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 2, 2007)

I haven't had this problem before except if I were to line my waterline or something. Could you possibly be allergic to some MU you're using?


----------



## SwtValina (Apr 2, 2007)

It sounds like allergies, you shouldnt really be putting anything to stop watering since it's your eye's normal response to an irritant. Maybe try using visine before putting your eye makeup on and see if that helps if the prob is allergies


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 2, 2007)

i wouldnt try to stop it cuz that means your clogging your tear ducts and thatll give you styes.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

usually this happens when i'm wearing my contacts or try to apply something to my waterline. maybe you're just allergic.


----------



## Skyordec (Apr 2, 2007)

I used to have a similar problem. I realize that just some brands of makeup made my eyes watery, so I stop using those. You might want to search; perhaps you find a brand that youâ€™re not allergic to.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think there's anything you can really do to stop it. My eyes are either super-watery, or super-dry. It's very aggravating.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 2, 2007)

Theres nothing you can do and i wouldnt even put eye mu if my eyes got watery. I have so many eye allergy problems that i dont really wear eyeshadow alot.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 2, 2007)

sometimes my eyes water, those are the days i genearlly dont wear eye makeup.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok im thinkign about th eallergies thing which would break my heart!

I wore my a MAC pigment subtle todayy... and they verdict is..

MINIMAL EYE WATERING

so im thinking this is my course of action

-keep things out of my water line

- use a primer

- try a normal mac e/s tomorrow as opposed to a pigment and see how it all works out


----------



## rawrrawrrawramy (Apr 7, 2007)

You prob. have an allergy. I found out I was allergic to cats b/c I would pet him and then touch my eyes and they would water for hours! It took me a while to figure it out but you might want to think about that.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 7, 2007)

Could well be allergies. You might feel a bit silly, but try wearing one product on one eye, and another on the other. Then you can see if its an allergy or not.

Sensitive skin does quite well with mineral makeup, so perhaps try Fyrinnae cosmetics or something similar if you think it IS an allergy.

Another thought I had is that it could be you dropping product into your eye whilst applying - my little sister is quite guilty of this because she rushes. Using small amounts on a brush and building up colour is the way forwards!

I hope you find a solution, good luck!

xxx


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are using an eye cream, especially a light-reflecting type, try taking a break from it. Some eye creams contain mica, which can cause eyes to water due to allergy. Same goes for glittery or light-reflective shadows and liners.


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 7, 2007)

Honestly it sounds like whatever your using is irritating your eyes. Unless you have allergies right now, your eyes shouldn't water that badly after applying makeup.

In allergy season I have had that problem. The corners of my eyes become very red, itchy and watery. The seem to leak all day. The best thing I could do was avoid putting makeup in the sensitive area. If I did apply makeup to the area it ended up looking really bad. I wouldn't suggest a sealant, they can be rather harsh on the eye area.


----------



## Sprite7 (Apr 8, 2007)

This used to happen to me a lot. I would do my makeup in the morning, on on the drive into work, half of it would come off my eyelid. It looked awful! I can't remember what stopped this. It was either the mascara I was using, or I was getting product in my eye. It could also just be that my eyes were going through a phase when they watered in the morning. It doesn't happen anymore. Try switching your mascara, or trying different products.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 8, 2007)

I _*really*_ think i might be getting prodct in my eyes because now that i think of it i use basically ONLY pigments which could OBVIOUSLY get in your eye and i use voluminous which is VERY flaky come noon time i have swithced to full and soft and i will try Sadiesparkles suggestion of bulding color up as opposed to doing it all at once! i think you guys have hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Lyndebe (Apr 8, 2007)

My eyes are dry and water a lot. sounds opposite, but your eyes try to overcompensate to protect your eyes when they are dry. I went to an eye specialist and he recommended Systane lubricant eye drops, they are thicker than regular drops so last in the eye longer. at night I use Genteal severe dry eye gel. I go back to the dr this week to see if I may need plugs put in my tear ducts to conserve what little tears my eyes make.


----------



## Saja (Apr 8, 2007)

My bestfrined has this problem. She takes a tablespoon of flax oil every day in juice or osmthing and it has really reallly helped. The fdoctor said its just dryness and the eyes are over compensating.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 8, 2007)

Yay! I feel like I might have helped a bit *goes all proud*

I really hope you find a solution!

xxx


----------



## katiepotatey (Apr 8, 2007)

it could be what your using or how you apply it, i no that wen i do my waterline or if i get e/s in my eye or if i open my eye for too long it will water! sounds stupid but do u have hayfever, on days wen mine is bad i can jus forget about mascara lol!!!!


----------



## take-me-away (Apr 11, 2007)

its either allergies or gettin the product in your eye


----------



## Jessismith (Nov 2, 2012)

If I try to apply more eyeshadow than just a light layer, like if I'm trying to do a multi-color affect -- inevitably using more shadow, or if I go in around my undereye with shadow, or if I try to blend and move shadow around, my eyes go berserk for most of the morning, and even throughout the day. And I can't seem to wear any purple shadow/liner.

I do use a primer which helps maintain some shadow/liner despite the watering, but my outer corners get pretty irritated from the tears and also from me dabbing at the tears. I really hate that. I got some Visine, but I hate the thought of using that too regularly.

It helps a lot for me to use cream/ier shadows, I guess it minimizes the "dust." I love Maybelline 24 Hour Color Tattoo, and I also really like the L'oreal Infallible 24 Hour shadows. A little pigment goes a long way, minimizing how much I need and it stays put all day. Perhaps using a slightly wet brush might reduce shadow dust too. I just bought some Almay shadows to see if those are any less irritating.

Edit: Oh geez, I just realized how old this thread is. Oye!


----------

